# Emergency Services History



## mariomike (17 Mar 2009)

For any history buffs, I would like to share with you the history of my department.
We cover 650 square kilometres with a daytime population of 3.5 million people.
This is our "Tree of Life":
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history-files/tree.html
This is our Heraldic Grant, Badge and Colours:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history-files/heraldic-grant.html
Ambulance dispatching in Toronto:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history-files/dispatch-history.html
Our staff in 1975:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history-files/1975-amalgamation.html
History:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history.html


----------

